
Book that was so good that you bought everything published by author? - jger15
https://twitter.com/devonzuegel/status/1097189228075569153
======
ecpottinger
David Weber, after read the first Honor book I have bought all in that series
and a lot more.

Eric Flint, 1632 series- bought all the books in the series and some of the
short stories.

Vince Flynn, America Assassin, all books till he died.

James P Hogan, all his books until he suffer from the mind worm.

Tom Clancy, all books until his divorce, then his work started to suffer.

------
pwason
The Wasp Factory by Iain (M.) Banks

------
daly
The Flashman series by George MacDonald Fraser

